# 4010 hydraulics



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Loader on this tractor is very slow and weak. Will hardly lift couple hundred pounds. The loader valve is plugged into the rear outlets. Power steering and brakes work fine. Any suggestions???


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

My first suggestion would be to test your standby pressure. If possible, both with the valve supplying oil to your loader valve both on and off to see if you notice a difference. Second suggestion would be to change the loader valve plumbing to eliminate supplying it from a remote. Most all the earlier Deere closed center systems have problems when remote valves are turned on and left on. The loader valve MUST be a closed center valve in order to make it work properly. You need to determine what type valve you have. If it's an open center valve that might help explain why it's supplied from a remote.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Good suggestions from Fedup. The steering and brakes don't require as much pressure as lifting loader, so low pressure may well be your problem. When loader is slow, is it still working smooth or is it jerky? If smooth, then most likely problem is low pressure due to stroke control valve in hydraulic pump. ny jerky, then main pump is starving for oil due to clogged sump screen, filter, or high pressure leak in steering, rockshaft, scv, or loader valve. Or possibly a worn transmission pump. Another thing to consider on these is the transmission pump does not work when clutch pedal is held down. Main pump runs out of oil quickly if operating hydraulics while clutch is held down. WHat model loader do you have? If you post picture of loader control valve and how lines are plumbed, we may be able to figure out if it is correct type of valve. Has this loader always worked this way since you had it, or did it work ok and now not working ok? Any information can help diagnose.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for things to check. Tractor is new to me. Loader is smooth not jerky. Will check things out when I get time


----------

